# *ABGELAUFEN* So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten



## addicTix (23. Juli 2014)

**ABGELAUFEN* So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Nabend meine Damen & Herren,

ihr könnt bis zum 31. Juli 2014 "Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection" kostenlos erhalten.
Diese beinhaltet alle Erweiterungspakete sowie Mini Add-Ons und eben das Hauptspiel selbst.
Alles für LAU.

Alles was ihr braucht ist ein Origin Account. Ihr loggt euch ganz normal ein, drückt oben links auf "Origin" dann auf "Produkt Code einlösen..." und in das Feld gebt ihr folgendes ein:

*I-LOVE-THE-SIMS*


Schon habt ihr die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection.
Viel Spaß beim Daddeln




Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Danke hat geklappt


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ja tatsächlich, Danke dir


----------



## eRaTitan (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Hat funktioniert, danke.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Fett , danke man


----------



## S754 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Habs schon eingelöst 

12,5 GB wird wohl mal wieder einen Tag dauern^^


----------



## Tscheiga (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Dankööö  

Alle im Pool ertrinken zu lassen ist das erste was ich mache


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Interessante Kodierung. Danke für den Tipp, das wird meine Holde freuen! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Deathy93 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Danke, hat funktioniert!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Raff zock ma ne Runde 

Ich sehe es schon: "PCGH Bilder der Woche."

"Na nu, wo ist der 3Dfx Mann? Nachdem Goat Simulator Wahnsinn, kommt jetzt der SIMS Wahnsinn und unser Grafik Guru erstellt gerade ein SIMS Plakat...



 anstatt zu arbeiten ."

"Dem Spieleonkel ging schon der Goati auf den Keks aber Sims sind zu viel, er musste wieder zum nem Messer greifen."


@Top Super Code


----------



## Lok92 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Oozy (23. Juli 2014)

Danke dir! 

Werde ich dann bald einlösen.


----------



## DoGyAUT (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Muhahah, auf gehts


----------



## DonRottweiler (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Echt super, danke für den Code


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juli 2014)

Ich brech weg 

Das ist mal originell


----------



## Kinguin (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Zwar hasse ich Sims einfach,aber die Idee ist ja richtig witzig xd


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was ich mit diesem Spiel anfangen soll, aber umsonst ist umsonst


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Danke, für lau wirds mitgenommen


----------



## RavionHD (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Danke, nett von EA mit ihren Angeboten!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was ich mit diesem Spiel anfangen soll, aber umsonst ist umsonst



Wenn du es ignorierst ist es umsonst aber wenn du es doch nimmst ist es Gratis

 Ok Teil 1 erfülle ich und schreiben könnte ich das Wort, nur will ich? Ich überlege es mir noch.
 Thanks


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ist doch eine nette Werbeaktion für Teil 4, nachdem dieser zuletzt durch Negativschlagzeilen auf sich aufmerksam machte.


----------



## beren2707 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Der mMn bisher beste Sims-Teil mit allem drum und dran umsonst? Wozu brauche ich jetzt noch Sims 4?


----------



## RavionHD (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Gibt es überhaupt männliche Sims Spieler?

Ich fühle mich so bescheuert wenn ich das Spiel gleich starte.


----------



## beren2707 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich mir damals Sims 2 direkt zum Release gekauft habe.  Habe bislang alle drei Teile auch (zum Teil ziemlich lange) gespielt, allerdings empfand ich die etlichen Add-Ons (oder gar die bescheuerten Accessoire-Packs) als pure Abzocke und habe (oder ab jetzt besser: hatte) daher i.d.R. nur das Hauptspiel. Aber wozu gibts Mods?


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



Bobi schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt männliche Sims Spieler?
> 
> Ich fühle mich so bescheuert wenn ich das Spiel gleich starte.


 
Bist ja auch bescheuert  Habs mir aber auch mal hinzugefügt.
ihr wisst ja, geschenkter Gaul und so


----------



## Crush182 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



Bobi schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt männliche Sims Spieler?



...Klar 
Warum denn nicht? 

Ist doch ein tolles Spiel


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

die frauen ziehen ihre sims an, die kerle bauen villen *mwaharr*


----------



## Kinguin (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Eig super nett von EA 

Mich interessieren Simulatoren generell nicht ,aber was mich immer wieder umhaut an der Reihe sind die Preise 
Allein Sims 3+ Addons kostet ca  500€ (normalpreis) bei steam bzw Retail  
Und es gibt wirklich Menschen,die diesen Preis zahlen ? O.o 
So gesehen muss doch Sims eines der grössten Einnahmequellen von EA sein 
Zumindest sehe ich das Spiel bei mir in den Elektronikgeschäften immer weit oben platziert 

Ich würde für kein Spiel soviel zahlen ,naja Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ja EA/Origin haut ja zurzeit so ein paar sachen raus, hab schon Dead Space, Peggle und Plants vs. Zombies Gratis.
Weil kaufen werde ich mir bei EA so schnell nichts mehr, geschweige von Pre-Order.

Denke die haben mit einigen Titeln ihr Ansehen geschadet und müssen jetzt wieder bischen boden gewinnen.


----------



## Kinguin (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

EA hat sich aber auch wirklich einiges in den letzten Jahren verbockt 
Mein Bruder hat nen Origin Account,wo es sich die umsonst Spiele holt - aber seit dem BF4 Debakel ist selbst er auf Distanz bzgl neueren Titeln
Dabei war er immer ein felsenfester Bf Fan ,und hat EAs DlC Praktiken akzeptiert,da ihm BF2/3 immer viel Spass gemacht hat


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



Bobi schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt männliche Sims Spieler?
> 
> Ich fühle mich so bescheuert wenn ich das Spiel gleich starte.


 
Ich mag Sims 3


----------



## Flexsist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Danke!!!

MfG


----------



## joneskey98 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Hat super gefunzt.. rechner lief die ganze nacht durch.

Werde mich jetzt mal davor setzen [emoji3]


----------



## G0NZ0 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich mag Sims 3


 
Ich auch ^^

Jetzt hab ich Die Sims 1+2+3


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



Kinguin schrieb:


> EA hat sich aber auch wirklich einiges in den letzten Jahren verbockt
> Mein Bruder hat nen Origin Account,wo es sich die umsonst Spiele holt - aber seit dem BF4 Debakel ist selbst er auf Distanz bzgl neueren Titeln
> Dabei war er immer ein felsenfester Bf Fan ,und hat EAs DlC Praktiken akzeptiert,da ihm BF2/3 immer viel Spass gemacht hat


 
Ja BF3 war noch geil, hab sogar Premium und es hat sich 100% gelohnt.
Aber das 4er is ein beschissenes 3er, und das Hardline ist BF4 mit nem anderen Spielmodi ala CoD style.
Is ja aber nicht nur BF.... SimCity, MoH ect...

trozdem nehm ich Gratis spiele dankend an


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

toll, download fertig, ein kleines update im anschluss, ich will das spiel starten und nix passiert -.- hab im taskmanager mal geschaut - er startet nen prozess mit sims irgendwas exe die sich aber 3 4 sekunden später wieder selber schließt oO


----------



## billythekitt (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Dank dir hat ohne Problem geklappt.


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

ich gebs auf 
hab jetzt auf als adminstarten gestellt und win xp sp3 kompatibilitätsmodus engestellt. damit startet es zwar, aber nachm intro friert der rechner ein -.-


----------



## Kusanar (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ich gebs auf
> hab jetzt auf als adminstarten gestellt und win xp sp3 kompatibilitätsmodus engestellt. damit startet es zwar, aber nachm intro friert der rechner ein -.-


 
Win8.1 als BS? Soll anscheinend Troubles machen...

Vielleicht hilft dir der 3. Post von oben: [The Sims 2] COMPATIBILITY WITH WINDOWS 8 - Answer HQ


----------



## Flexsist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Bei mir gehts auch nicht, ich komm nicht mal zum Spielstart. Der will von mir ein Registrierungscode. In das Feld wo dieser rein soll steht schon ein Code drin, klick ich auf *Fertig* kommt 2 Sekunden später dass selbe nochmal. usw usw usw usw usw.... 

```
Bitte gib deinen Registrierungscode erneut ein.

"Bitte gib deinen Registrierungscode ein. Du findest ihn entweder in deiner Bestätigungsmail,
```
So sieht die Meldung aus. Nach dem komma hört der Satz einfach auf. Email hab ich nie bekommen.

*EDIT:* Ich bin nicht der Einzige, im EA Answer HQ Forum gibt es Leute mit dem selben Problem, dass der Key ungültig sei.

*EDIT2:* Ich werd jetzt mal im EA-Live-Chat nachfragen was da los ist. Kann aber noch eine Weile dauern....



> Thank you for contacting EA - Please wait while we connect you to the next available advisor.Your approximate wait time is between 50 - 55 minutes.


MfG


----------



## Schnieder97 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Cool, danke


----------



## versus01091976 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

DarkMo

ja das Game macht unter 8.1 derbe Probs
unter 7 nicht so


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ich lade es mal runter in 10-20 Minuten sag ich euch bescheid ob es wirklich nicht unter Windows 8.1 geht


----------



## versus01091976 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

wie gesagt
hier läuft es unter 8.1 pro x64

laptop mit GTX 650m


----------



## Flexsist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> Ich lade es mal runter in 10-20 Minuten sag ich euch bescheid ob es wirklich nicht unter Windows 8.1 geht


Vorrausgesetzt du stößt nicht schon beim anschließenden regestrieren auf Probleme so wie ich. Von wegen Key Ungültig und so... 

BTW: Ich warte immer noch...



> Thank you for contacting EA - Please wait while we connect you to the next available advisor.Your approximate wait time is between 10 - 15 minutes.


MfG


----------



## addicTix (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ich spiele auch auf Windows 8.1 Pro x64 und hab keine Probleme mit dem starten des Spiels


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Läuft bei mir auf Windows 8.1 64bit ohne Probleme.


----------



## Flexsist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Hab ein neuen Produktcode erhalten aus dem Live-Chat, jetzt geht's! 


*EDIT:* Als hätte ich es geahnt. Na dem EA-Logo hängt sich das Game auf. 

*EDIT2:* Das süße Update von 7.13 MB hat auch nix gebracht. Freezt im Lade-Video nach dem EA Logo ein und die "Audio-Spur" springt.
Komischerweise kann ich 100 mal auf Updates suchen gehen und *SEHR* komischerweise wird dabei jedes mal wieder nur das 7.13MB Update geladen und erfolgreich installiert. 

MfG


----------



## bschicht86 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Meine Frau hat sich gerade gefreut, als ich ihr das gezeigt habe. Hab also gleich eine Beschäftigung fürn Urlaub


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

hab win7 64bit. hab wie gesagt die olle exe erstmal gesucht und dort eben als admin und winxp eingestellt. damit hats überhaupt erstmal nen lebenszeichen von sich gegeben >< allerdings kam dann der freeze nachm intro-video. aber ich hatte die exe direkt gestartet (mit online origin) - kA ob er das ned mag. nachher oder so nochmal aus origin heraus testen.


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> Gibt es überhaupt männliche Sims Spieler?
> 
> Ich fühle mich so bescheuert wenn ich das Spiel gleich starte.



Ja hier, ich find es irgendwie sehr spaßig die Häuser zu gestalten etc


----------



## Flexsist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> hab win7 64bit. hab wie gesagt die olle exe erstmal gesucht und dort  eben als admin und winxp eingestellt. damit hats überhaupt erstmal nen  lebenszeichen von sich gegeben >< allerdings kam dann der freeze  nachm intro-video. aber ich hatte die exe direkt gestartet (mit online  origin) - kA ob er das ned mag. nachher oder so nochmal aus origin  heraus testen.


Wo sollte die .exe den sein? ich kann keine finden im Installationsverzeichnis. 

*EDIT:* Arrrrrr...hat sich erledigt. 

*EDIT2:* Jetzt gehts! Aber wer es so wie ich auf eine HDD installiert hat sollte viel Zeit mit bringen, es lädt unglaublich lange. Zudem wird ein Verzeichnis auf der C Platte angelegt, unter _Dokumente->EA Games_, welches fast 1GB groß ist. Für mich völlig inakzeptabel, wird wieder deinstalliert.

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

hab mir nen shortcut auf die platte legen lassen von der install. die exe war in ääh sims install eben ^^ und dort bei fun with peds rein glaube. dort gabs dann einen TSBin ordner und darin eine simsep9.exe - eben jene welche.

edit:
...\The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection\Fun with Pets\SP9\TSBin\Sims2EP9.exe


----------



## Shona (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Thx 

PS: *hust* Jetzt kann ich die vielen CD's die ich da hab endlich wegwerfen ^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Wo sollte die .exe den sein? ich kann keine finden im Installationsverzeichnis.
> 
> *EDIT:* Arrrrrr...hat sich erledigt.
> 
> ...


 
Es lädt nicht wirklich lange auf meiner HDD


----------



## Flexsist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> Es lädt nicht wirklich lange auf meiner HDD


Vielleicht kommts mir auch nur so vor, ka. Aber zb GTA EFLC lädt deutlich schneller, dabei sind hier die Datenmengen erheblich größer, dacht ich. Was solls....kommt wieder runter. Hauptsache mein Origin sieht nicht mehr so leer aus. ^^

MfG


----------



## addicTix (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Bei mir hat es nur beim allerersten Start direkt nach dem Download sehr lange gedauert.
Hat man diese "Wartezeit" aber einmal um, sprich wenn man seine Stadt etc. wählen kann, dann startet das Spiel bei nachfolgenden Starts viel schneller.
Habe es auch auf einer HDD installiert.


----------



## o2r_raptor (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

ha coole sache! Danke!


----------



## versus01091976 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

erst lief es untzer 8.1 

nun wollte ich nochmal spielen geht nicht mehr

Meldung

Die Sims2 ist nicht auf deinem Computer installiert, oder benötigte Dateien wurden gelöscht....

Ganz toll ich hasse 8.1 langsam nur noch


----------



## Flexsist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> erst lief es untzer 8.1
> 
> nun wollte ich nochmal spielen geht nicht mehr
> 
> ...


Lass Origin nach Fehler in der Installation (rechts klick auf das Spiel - Spiel reparieren) und Updates suchen.

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

ich dreh gleich durch. mein rechner und win7 hassen sich seit dem ersten tag (sind nun auch fast 5 jahre). win xp rennt ohne probs, da geht einfach alles. win7 kackt mir jeder verfluchte graka treiber ab. immerzu frierts bild ein, wird schwarz und das wars bei den allermeisten games auch schon. ist auch egal ob amd oder nv karte, war mit allen das selbe. laufend irgendwelche muckereien mit speicherfehlern und und und. hab in den 5 jahren win7 nich wirklich oft laufen gehabt deswegen. bf3 ging seltsamerweise problemlos. und wegen den fehlern: ich hab oft genug benchmarks und tests usw drüber rammeln lassen (mir wurde vor ~5 jahren allerhand empfohlen) und NICHTS zeigte nen fehler >< ich kann in win7 ja nichma firefox nutzen, da dort dann ebenso der treiber abschmiert 

dieses os ist so die pest für mich, dabei find ichs eigentlich voll toll. aber irgendwas is damit im arsch. kA was das is. habs bis jetz nich rausgefunden, werds wohl auch nie rausfinden.

jedenfalls sims nun aus origin heraus gestartet - funzt. er lud beim ersten mal auch wirklich ewig, das laufende treibergeflimmer hatte ihm scheinbar nix ausgemacht. irgendwann hatte ers. war zwischenzeitlich inder küche wegen abendbrot, komm zurück: bildschirm aus mit aufschrift out of range - aha. neustart, spiel neustart - bluescreen beim laden -.- nochn neustart, das spiel kackt völlig ab nachdem der treiber 10mal nacheinander abgeraucht war. der ton freezed, bild schwarz - tot.

xp an, keine probs. zwar auch kein sims2, aber is mir jetz scheisegal -.- das os hier läuft wenigstens...


----------



## Shona (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ich dreh gleich durch. mein rechner und win7 hassen sich seit dem ersten tag (sind nun auch fast 5 jahre). win xp rennt ohne probs, da geht einfach alles. win7 kackt mir jeder verfluchte graka treiber ab. immerzu frierts bild ein, wird schwarz und das wars bei den allermeisten games auch schon. ist auch egal ob amd oder nv karte, war mit allen das selbe. laufend irgendwelche muckereien mit speicherfehlern und und und. hab in den 5 jahren win7 nich wirklich oft laufen gehabt deswegen. bf3 ging seltsamerweise problemlos. und wegen den fehlern: ich hab oft genug benchmarks und tests usw drüber rammeln lassen (mir wurde vor ~5 jahren allerhand empfohlen) und NICHTS zeigte nen fehler >< ich kann in win7 ja nichma firefox nutzen, da dort dann ebenso der treiber abschmiert
> 
> dieses os ist so die pest für mich, dabei find ichs eigentlich voll toll. aber irgendwas is damit im arsch. kA was das is. habs bis jetz nich rausgefunden, werds wohl auch nie rausfinden.
> 
> ...


Ähm bekommst du bei NV die Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem fehler wiederhergestellt"?
Lösung dazu wäre hier: Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt - gelöst?!! NVIDIA

Wobei bei einem frisch aufgesetzten Win 7 dürfte das nicht passieren, aber auch ich hatte das Problem damals, vor 4 Jahren als ich Win 7 installiert hab^^


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

ja genau so ein ding. nachdem damals meine 4870 oder wie das ding hieß die füße hochgemacht hatte (bekam wenigstens die kohle wieder ^^), hatte ich zwischenzeitlich ne 250gts? drin. irgendson nv kleinviecht. hatte fürs gröbste auch gelangt, aber da wars genau dein im link beschriebenes prob. so, das übel an der geschichte ist aber nu: das war mit der alten amd schon nich anders und mit der aktuellen von amd isses auch immernoch der selbe schmutz -.-

also bisher kam immer diese meldung, dass der anzeigetreiber halt nen abflug gemacht hatte - heute bei den sims blieb der aus (nugut, das geflacker zum desktop und zurück war viel zu kurz um was zu erkennen).

aber kanns vllt am dual-os liegen? ich mein, da hab ich die treiber schließlich auch 2mal auf platte ^^ sogar einmal als 32bit für xp und einmal als 64er für 7. das wär natürlich ne schau -.- nur ins blaue hinein test ich jetz ned, obs mit 7 only läuft xD mein xp ist doch recht "gewachsen"  bis ich das alles gesichert hab, bzw überhaupt erstmal raus hab, was zu sichern wäre... ^^ und bei meinem glück geht wieder irgendwas schief oder so. naja, in xp funzt es ja zum glück noch. auch wenns halt ned mehr das schnellste ist, mein kleiner "wuchs" ^^


----------



## Medcha (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ätzend, bei mir will er die Serialnumber nicht akzeptieren. Es steht die gleiche wie aus Origin im Fenster, geht aber nicht. Weiß jemand, was da los ist?


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

er hat/hatt? das selbe prob:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...timate-collection-erhalten-4.html#post6639671


----------



## versus01091976 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

DarkMo

da ist doch wohl was ganz anderes im Argen
Das liegt ganz sicher nicht an 7


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Juli 2014)

Wie viel Gb braucht es ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

So habe es mir mal doch gesichert


----------



## Crush182 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wie viel Gb braucht es ?


 
12.5gb


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



versus01091976 schrieb:


> DarkMo
> 
> da ist doch wohl was ganz anderes im Argen
> Das liegt ganz sicher nicht an 7


das ist seit jahren auch meine vermutung. aber was solls sein? win xp läuft anstandslos. memtest machte nen ganzen tag lang keine zicken (das war ein schlimmer tag xD), hier so 3d benchmarks haben selbst im burstmode nich gezickt (furmark glaube gabs da)... was mir auch an benchmarks genannt wurd, da lief es tadellos. aber machste firefox an raucht der treiber ab xD wie gesagt, hab auch oft irgendwelche speicherfehler... aber wieso treten die nur "selektiert" auf? also benchmarks rammeln durch ohne probleme, manches spiel lüppt tadellos, andere crashen ab dem ersten 3d bild. wieso keine speicherfehler in xp? hat das board ne macke? irgend ne leitung zum ram im eimer? aber dann wieder die frage: wieso titt das nich dauernd auf sondern teils reproduzierbar? ich hab damals das system bestimmt 10mal neu aufgesetzt. beobachtung: erster start alles funzt, 2. start - probleme am stück. nach ner grakatreiber installation: keinerlei probleme. nächster reboot - zack, alles im arsch.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wie viel Gb braucht es ?


 meinste zum downloaden? waren ca 12,5 gig + ein ~7mb update im anschluss.


----------



## Flexsist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> Ätzend, bei mir will er die Serialnumber nicht akzeptieren. Es steht die  gleiche wie aus Origin im Fenster, geht aber nicht. Weiß jemand, was da  los ist?


Hatte das selbe Problem, hab dann einen neuen Key aus dem EA Answer HQ Live-Chat bekommen. Der weg zum Chat ist aber etwas umständlich. Wenn du nicht klar kommst sag bescheid.

MfG


----------



## versus01091976 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

weil in xp der Ram lange nicht so genutzt wird

tippe ganz derbe auf Ram Riegel

mal ne andere frage, kann man in Sims 2 keine Grafikeinstellungen vornehmen?


----------



## derPate (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

:O also werde ich tatsächlich am Wochenende zum ersten mal Die Sims spielen


----------



## Flexsist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> mal ne andere frage, kann man in Sims 2 keine Grafikeinstellungen vornehmen?


Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Ich hab dann unter _Eigene Dokumente -> EA Games -> The Sims™ 2 Ultimate Collection -> Config_ die *userProps.xml* mit dem Editor editiert. Zumindest für ne bessere auflösung. 


```
<AnyString key="activeDeviceDisplayMode" type="0x0b8bea18">1920x1080x32x60</AnyString>
```
Die 20. Zeile von unten.

MfG


----------



## versus01091976 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

3 von unten steht was mit antialiasingQuality


----------



## Flexsist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> 3 von unten steht was mit antialiasingQuality


 bei mir steht das 5. Zeile von Oben. Wer weiss...
Wenn man wüsste was man dort als Maximal-Wert eintragen könnte. Aber alles durchtesten, dazu hab ich keine lust.^^

MfG


----------



## ricoroci (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Danköö 
Wird vermutlich nie gespielt, aber was man hat, hat man


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

optionen gibts erst, wenn man mal bei seiner stadt da is. aber bevor ich da irgendwas drücken kann, schmiert mir ja die kiste immer ab. neusten amd treiber druff gehaun gerade - nix. das ding kotzt mich nur noch an :/


----------



## poiu (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

gibt leider nichts wenn man 
I-HATE-THE-SIMS

eintippt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Juli 2014)

Hater .

Funktioniert  nur noch 10Gb .


----------



## Crush182 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Also bei mir (win 7 64Bit) startet das Spiel soweit.
Der erste Ladevorgang hat zwar ziemlich lange gedauert, aber es läuft 

Das Problem mit den Grafikeinstellungen habe ich aber auch.
Den Großteil kann ich einstellen, aber Schatten kann ich z.B. nicht aktivieren. Und das Wichtigste -die Auflösung- ist auf 800x600 festgesetzt 

Ich werd das mit der Configdatei in den nächsten Tagen evtl. mal ausprobieren


----------



## Flexsist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Lol, *SpeCnaZ* du bist lustig. Hardware im Wert eines Mittelklasse-Autos da stehen haben und sich über einen gratis Key für SIMS 2 freuen. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich kanns nicht verstehen. Aber lustig 

MfG


----------



## ricoroci (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Lol, *SpeCnaZ* du bist lustig. Hardware im Wert eines Mittelklasse-Autos da stehen haben und sich über einen gratis Key für SIMS 2 freuen. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich kanns nicht verstehen. Aber lustig
> 
> MfG


 
ich denke eher seine Signatur ist ein Gag


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Juli 2014)

Nope. Die ist echt. Und wieso darf man sich über ein Spiel nicht freuen ?


----------



## Flexsist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> ich denke eher seine Signatur ist ein Gag



Denken und Wissen sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Wobei ich bei den Spannungen aber auch sehr sehr skeptischhttps://www.google.de/search?client...&sa=X&ei=v33RU_aCH4Wn4gSA_4HYDw&ved=0CBwQBSgA bin. 

Wenns ein fake ist, SCHADE. Sone Titan-Z mit 2GHz wäre schon was....



> Nope. Die ist echt.







> Und wieso darf man sich über ein Spiel nicht freuen ?



Wer sagt denn das du das nicht darfst? Im Gegenteil, freu dich noch mehr, dass macht das ganze noch lustiger.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Juli 2014)

Da sind aber 2x Titan Z's * guck ins Gehäuse * jop sind 2.
Aber B2T

Ich finde die letzten Aktion von EA einfach  und . Schade dass ich BF 3 schon vorher hatte  sogar die Prem - habe es trtzdem hinzugefügt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Wie laufen denn 2 Titan-Z mit 2Ghz auf 1.8V? Das glaub ich nicht wirklich Die sollten ja innerhalb Minuten abrauchen


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Hab ich mir mal zugelegt damit der Origin-Account nicht so leer aussieht.


----------



## drebbin (25. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Tipp, der kleine schwiegerbruder freut sich


----------



## Robonator (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wie laufen denn 2 Titan-Z mit 2Ghz auf 1.8V? Das glaub ich nicht wirklich Die sollten ja innerhalb Minuten abrauchen


 
Schau dir mal die Benches dazu an, an siehste wie die laufen


----------



## Blackburn (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ich erhalte eine Fehlermeldung über DX9 das ein Adapter nicht vorhanden ist oder so... 
hat noch jemand so einen Fehler?

Windows 8.1 x64
2x gtx 780ti


----------



## Jenny18 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Danke habs schon angespielt


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



Robonator schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Benches dazu an, an siehste wie die laufen


 
Ja laufen schon aber bei -200000°C Und in den Settings dann auch nicht wirklich lange 




Blackburn schrieb:


> Ich erhalte eine Fehlermeldung über DX9 das ein Adapter nicht vorhanden ist oder so...
> hat noch jemand so einen Fehler?
> 
> Windows 8.1 x64
> 2x gtx 780ti


 
SLI ausschalten mal


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Juli 2014)

Pfff. Dann kauf ich mir 4x R290X Vapor-X 8Gb UEFI Edition und gut ist.

Bei -200000°C würde die GraKa nicht starten - Coldbug.

@Topic

Funzt seeehr gut  schon 2 Sims gekillt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Die -200000°C waren auch eher Ironisch


----------



## derPate (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Pfff. Dann kauf ich mir 4x R290X Vapor-X 8Gb UEFI Edition und gut ist.
> 
> Bei -200000°C würde die GraKa nicht starten - Coldbug.
> 
> ...



Jetzt weiß ich wie man an dem Spiel gefallen findet


----------



## Deeron (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Runtergeladen - Check
Gestartet - Check
Grafikeinstellungen angepasst - WTF?

Bei mir kann ich nur 800 x 600 als Auflösung auswählen  Die Configs wurden schon Komplett auf 1920x1080 umgeschrieben ... Hilft leider nicht.

Hat jemand eine Lösung? (graka = R9 270)


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Juli 2014)

Mal mit GeDoSaTo probiert ?


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> Bei mir kann ich nur 800 x 600 als Auflösung auswählen  Die Configs wurden schon Komplett auf 1920x1080 umgeschrieben ... Hilft leider nicht.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Lösung? (graka = R9 270)


hmmm...du hast das File aber schon auch gespeichert nach den Änderungen, oder?


----------



## Deeron (25. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Mal mit GeDoSaTo probiert ?



Nein.

Das Problem wird sein:
In der Grafik-Config, sind nur die Hersteller Intel, NVidia, S3 und ATi aufgelistet, wonach das Programm einen Check macht.
Je Nach Herstellername und Modelbezeichnung werden die Grafikeinstellungen gewählt. (Wenn ich den code richtig verstehe).

Jetzt könnte es sein, dass die R9er und R7er nicht mehr als ATi ausgewiesen sind. Dementsprechend bekommt Sims laut Code die Meldung einer nicht Identifizierbaren Grafikkarte, sodass zum Schutz vor BSODs die Grafikeinstellungen herunter geschraubt werden.


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> Jetzt könnte es sein, dass die R9er und R7er nicht mehr als ATi  ausgewiesen sind. Dementsprechend bekommt Sims laut Code die Meldung  einer nicht Identifizierbaren Grafikkarte, sodass zum Schutz vor BSODs  die Grafikeinstellungen herunter geschraubt werden.


Blödsinn. In meiner Config steht R9 200 Series.



> <AnyString type="*0x0b8bea18*" key="*activeDeviceList*">2;0;AMD Radeon R9 200 Series;1002;6810;1280;8.17.10.1280, GUID: D7B71EE2-2B50-11CF-F376-6E24BEC2C535;1;AMD Radeon R9 200 Series;1002;6810;1280;8.17.10.1280, GUID: D7B71EE2-2B50-11CF-F376-6E24BEC2C535;</AnyString></cGZPropertySetString>


----------



## beren2707 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Warum kann ich es dann problemlos in 1080p mit 100 Hz (war zu faul, noch extra auf 120 Hz anzupassen) spielen, obwohl ich eine 290 habe? 
Habe einfach alle Konfigs (also wirklich jede einzelne in jedem Unterordner) angepasst (bzw. die in Pets angepasst und dann alle anderen Konfigs durch diese ersetzt), bei mir läufts einwandfrei.


----------



## Deeron (25. Juli 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Blödsinn. In meiner Config steht R9 200 Series.  <AnyString type="0x0b8bea18" key="activeDeviceList">2;0;AMD Radeon R9 200 Series;1002;6810;1280;8.17.10.1280, GUID: D7B71EE2-2B50-11CF-F376-6E24BEC2C535;1;AMD Radeon R9 200 Series;1002;6810;1280;8.17.10.1280, GUID: D7B71EE2-2B50-11CF-F376-6E24BEC2C535;</AnyString></cGZPropertySetString>


  ActiveDeviceList - mal auf Deutsch: Liste Aktiver Geräte  Wenn du die die Configs im Ibstallationsordner anschaust, wirst du verstehen was ich meine.  





beren2707 schrieb:


> Warum kann ich es dann problemlos in 1080p mit 100 Hz (war zu faul, noch extra auf 120 Hz anzupassen) spielen, obwohlich eine 290 habe?  Habe einfach alle Konfigs (also wirklich jede einzelne in jedem Unterordner) angepasst (bzw. die in Pets angepasst und dann alle anderen Konfigs durch diese ersetzt), bei mir läufts einwandfrei.


   Hab ich ganz genauso gemacht.

Danke Flexsist, deine Lösung hat funktioniert. Muss ich nur noch AA anbekommen ^^


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> Wenn du die die Configs im Ibstallationsordner anschaust, wirst du verstehen was ich meine.


Nö, das wirft jetzt nur noch mehr Fragen auf, denn in den Configs im Installationsordner steht garnix von einer Graka bei mir.
Welche von den gefühlten 100 Configs meinste denn?

MfG


----------



## Deeron (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Beispielsweise:
E:\Origin Games\The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection\Fun with Pets\EP4\TSData\Res\Config\GraficsRules.sgr



Spoiler



Determine if gfx device is supported, force software rendering if not
#

setb useSoftwareRasterizer false

if (match("${cardVendor}", "ATI"))
   if (match("${cardName}", "*Mach*") or match("${cardName}", "*Rage*"))
      setb useSoftwareRasterizer true
   endif

elseif (match("${cardVendor}", "NVidia"))
   if (match("${cardName}", "NV 1") or match("${cardName}", "NV 2") or match("${cardName}", "*Riva*") or match("${cardName}", "*TNT*"))
      setb useSoftwareRasterizer true
   endif

elseif (match("${cardVendor}", "Intel"))
   if (match("${cardName}", "*810*") or match("${cardName}", "*815*") or match("${cardName}", "*740*") or match("${cardName}", "*752*"))
      setb useSoftwareRasterizer true
   endif

elseif (match("${cardVendor}", "S3"))
   if (not match("${cardName}", "*GammaChrome*") and not match("${cardName}", "*DeltaChrome*"))
      setb useSoftwareRasterizer true
   endif

else
   # unsupported/unknown vendor
   setb useSoftwareRasterizer true

endif

if ($useSoftwareRasterizer)
   log $logGroup $logLevelWarning "Unsupported video card.  Forcing software rendering on this device"
else
   log $logGroup $logLevelInfo "Supported video card."
endif

if (not $useSoftwareRasterizer)
   # failed to obtain device texture memory size, force to 32MB
   if ($textureMemory = 0)
      seti textureMemory       32
      setb textureMemorySizeOK false
   endif

   if ($textureMemory < 28)
      log $logGroup $logLevelWarning "Insufficient video memory.  Forcing software rendering on this device"

      # require a card with at least 32MB
      setb useSoftwareRasterizer true
   endif
endif


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ach die meinste....

Aber daran wird es definitiv nicht liegen. Bei mir und anderen gehts ja auch.

MfG


----------



## Deeron (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ja, dein Lösungsweg hat ja auch funktioniert. Alles gut. 

Vlt bekomme ich eine von den von mir geposteten configs so umgeschrieben, dass man auch AA aktivieren kann.


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> Ja, dein Lösungsweg hat ja auch funktioniert. Alles gut.



 Haste doch vergessen zu speichern was?! 


> Vlt bekomme ich eine von den von mir geposteten configs so umgeschrieben, dass man auch AA aktivieren kann.



Viel Erfolg. 

MfG


----------



## Deeron (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

nö nicht vergessen zu speicher. In der Von dir genannten Config hatte ich die Zeile anscheinend verpasst.  

Die wurde komischerweise in den per Google gefundenen Lösungswegen auch nie erwähnt.


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> nö nicht vergessen zu speicher. In der Von dir genannten Config hatte ich die Zeile anscheinend verpasst.
> 
> Die wurde komischerweise in den per Google gefundenen Lösungswegen auch nie erwähnt.


Achsooooooo. Ich hab nie gegoogelt danach.  Das erste was ich mache wenn ich Probleme mit Grafikeinstellungen hab ist die config zu suchen, wo die Grafiksettings hinterlegt sind. 
Hatte ich neulich auch erst bei dem _Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent_ aus der PCGH Printausgabe. Das Game schmierte immer ab, wenn ich in Game Grafikeinstellungen geändert hab. Dann hab ich es auch über die Config gemacht. 

*EDIT:* Hab nochmal rumprobieren wollen, ironischerweise gehts bei mir jetzt nicht mehr mit Full HD. Jetzt ist es gelockt bei 800x600. Egal was ich in die Config schreib. Das soll mal einer verstehen.

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Wer eine (halbwegs) aktuelle AMD-Karte besitzt, kann übrigens bedenkenlos ein Profil erstellen, das beim Start von Sims 2 4xSSAA und 16:1 AF aktiviert. So schauts gleich deutlich besser aus und läuft immer noch mehr als flüssig.


----------



## Deeron (25. Juli 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Achsooooooo. Ich hab nie gegoogelt danach.  Das erste was ich mache wenn ich Probleme mit Grafikeinstellungen hab ist die config zu suchen, wo die Grafiksettings hinterlegt sind.  Hatte ich neulich auch erst bei dem Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent aus der PCGH Printausgabe. Das Game schmierte immer ab, wenn ich in Game Grafikeinstellungen geändert hab. Dann hab ich es auch über die Config gemacht.   EDIT: Hab nochmal rumprobieren wollen, ironischerweise gehts bei mir jetzt nicht mehr mit Full HD. Jetzt ist es gelockt bei 800x600. Egal was ich in die Config schreib. Das soll mal einer verstehen.  MfG



Und ich hatte gerade kaffee im mund ^^

Was hast du denn gemacht, dass es nicht mehr geht?


----------



## Medcha (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

@Flexsist
Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich habe die 12 GB mittlerweile wieder gelöscht... der Aufwand ist mir für _dieses Spiel_ zu hoch. Hab noch n paar Perlen aus dem Steam Summer Sale, die müssen erst mal verarbeitet werden. Trotzdem, cheers!


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> Was hast du denn gemacht, dass es nicht mehr geht?



Das ist es ja, ich hab garnix gemacht. Wenn ich jetzt die Config ändere und das Game starte ist die Config wieder wie vorher.


----------



## Deeron (25. Juli 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Das ist es ja, ich hab garnix gemacht. Wenn ich jetzt die Config ändere und das Game starte ist die Config wieder wie vorher.


Hast du sie als schreibgeschützt deklariert?


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> Hast du sie als schreibgeschützt deklariert?


Nö, häkchen ist raus. Hab nach dem editieren mal Schreibschutz aktiviert, bringt auch nix. Komischerweise ist der auch wieder deaktivert dann.

Mir wird's jetzt auch zu doof. Ich werd es *Medcha* gleich tun, was ich gestern schon machen wollte.^^


----------



## Blackburn (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

also ich kriege immer noch die Meldung:

 Es konnten keine DirectX 9.0c-kompatiblen Grafikadapter auf diesem Computer gefunden werden. Bitte sicherstellen, dass ein DirectX 9.0c-kompatibler Grafikadapter vorhanden ist und die aktuellsten Treiber des Herstellers installiert sind. Die Anwendung wird nun beendet.

 Habe SLI deaktiviert, hat aber nicht geholfen....
 hab natürlich alles auf dem neuesten Stand, son Mist


----------



## IluBabe (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

THC, öhm X.


----------



## Dellio (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

jetz will meine frau die ganze zeit spielen....    ich muss aus den überresten die ich haben nen neuen machen, sonst spinnt mein pc und es is mal wieder niemand gewesen


----------



## Aldrearic (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Wieso hast du keinen zweitaccount angelegt und es dort auch geholt? Geht ja trotzdem noch. ^^

Habs mir auch mal geholt, obwohl ich die Sims nicht mag


----------



## Dellio (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Wieso hast du keinen zweitaccount angelegt und es dort auch geholt? Geht ja trotzdem noch. ^^
> 
> Habs mir auch mal geholt, obwohl ich die Sims nicht mag


 
hab ich auch gemacht nur eben noch keinen fertigen 2t pc  und wenn meine frau an meinem pc is stimmt plötzlich irgend ne einstellung nicht, er hängt sich auf oder sind programme drauf die vorher nicht drauf waren und sie war es nie  frauen halt


----------



## marvinj (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Danke, hat geklappt


----------



## Blackburn (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

kann vielleicht jemand bei meinem Problem helfen ?


----------



## Lorenor Zorro (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ging super Danke


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Juli 2014)

Bei mir bleibts nach dem Intro stahen  jemand ne Idee ?


----------



## DarkMo (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

bei mir half da den kombatibilitätsmodus auf xp sp3 zu stellen. hab jetzt btw mal die mittlere stadt gewählt statt der ersten -> läuft ohne ein problem oO jetz muss ich nur noch rausfinden, ob diese "benutzerinhalte" auch bei der origin version gehen. vorallem der nudepatch *hust* ^^ das gepixel geht einem voll aufn keks he xD


----------



## Flexsist (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Vergesst das 7.13MB kleine Update nicht, fals ihr das Spiele ohne Origin starten solltet (was geht), oder ihr die Option "meine Spiele automatisch aktuell halten" deaktivert habt.

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

da fällt mir grad ein: habt ihr auch nen schattenproblem? in den optionen stehen sie auf hoch, sind aber ausgegraut - ich kann also nix dran ändern. und im spiel haben die sims unter sich nen großes schwarzes 4eck, wenn sie in nem haus rumlaufen. sobald sie drausen sind oder sich setzen ist das ding weg (weil dann sicher der objektschatten (beim sitzen) oder eben drausen garkeiner gerendert wird *annehm*). bekommt man das irgendwie weg? ><


----------



## Deeron (26. Juli 2014)

Also grundsätzlich schaut man ja nem geschenktem gaul nicht ins maul...

Aber wenn man schon etwas verschenkt, sollte der Publisher doch bitte auch dafür sorgen, dass das spiel auf systemen, die auf der höhe der zeit sind, funktioniert.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Juli 2014)

@Dark das hab ich auch .
Ist mir aber egal hauptsache - Spaß.


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



Deeron schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich schaut man ja nem geschenktem gaul nicht ins maul...
> 
> Aber wenn man schon etwas verschenkt, sollte der Publisher doch bitte auch dafür sorgen, dass das spiel auf systemen, die auf der höhe der zeit sind, funktioniert.



Anlass des ganzen ist die Einstellung des Supports für die SIMS 2 (und wahrscheinlich wieder mal Imageaufbesserung). Da erwartest Du noch eine angepasste Version?
Ist sozusagen ein Trostplaster für all die Käufer gewesen, die immer noch SIMS 2 spielen. Das die Gratisversion jetzt für alle zu haben ist, ist EA erst jetzt eingefallen, vorher sollte sie nur für Besitzer der Orginalversion erhältlich sein.

Für alle, die Probleme mit der Auflösung haben; es reicht 2 Dateien zu editieren: 
Im Pfad: The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection/Fun with Pets/SP9/TSData/Res/Config gibt es die Datei Graphic Rules.sgr

Diese in einen Editor laden und nach ScreenModeResolution suchen. Die darunter befindlichen Einstellungen alle auf die gewünschte Auflösung setzen:

option ScreenModeResolution
   setting $Low
      uintProp maxResWidth      1920
      uintProp maxResHeight     1080
      uintProp defaultResWidth  1920
      uintProp defaultResHeight 1080

   setting $MediumButDefaultLow
      uintProp maxResWidth      1920
      uintProp maxResHeight     1080
      uintProp defaultResWidth  1920
      uintProp defaultResHeight 1080

   setting $Medium
      uintProp maxResWidth      1920
      uintProp maxResHeight     1080
      uintProp defaultResWidth  1920
      uintProp defaultResHeight 1080

   setting $High
      uintProp maxResWidth      1920
      uintProp maxResHeight     1080
      uintProp defaultResWidth  1920
      uintProp defaultResHeight 1080
end

Anschließend noch die Datei userProps.xml anpassen wie es Flexsist schon beschrieben hat:



Flexsist schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Ich hab  dann unter _Eigene Dokumente -> EA Games -> The Sims™ 2 Ultimate  Collection -> Config_ die *userProps.xml* mit dem Editor  editiert. Zumindest für ne bessere auflösung.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Dann läd Sims 2 immer in der gewünschten Auflösung. Als zusätzlichen Effekt bekommt man im Einstellmenü auch alle Einstellmöglichkeiten zu Gesicht.

Es gehen auch höhere Auflösungen.

Hier 2560x1440:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellio (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

bei mir ruckelt das spiel!?!?!?! die schwarzen schatten hab ich auch?!!


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Die schwarzen Schatten kannst du abstellen, indem du im Grafikmenü die Schatten auf Mittel stellst. Diese Option wird erst anwendbar, wenn du auf deinem eigenen Grundstück bist. 

Bei mir ruckelt nichts und ich habe schlechtere Hardware als du. Ich kann auf 2560*1400 spielen (alles auf max bis auf die Schatten wegen des Bugs) und habe trotzdem 60 FPS.


----------



## Dellio (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Schatten kannst du abstellen, indem du im Grafikmenü die Schatten auf Mittel stellst. Diese Option wird erst anwendbar, wenn du auf deinem eigenen Grundstück bist.
> 
> Bei mir ruckelt nichts und ich habe schlechtere Hardware als du. Ich kann auf 2560*1400 spielen (alles auf max bis auf die Schatten wegen des Bugs) und habe trotzdem 60 FPS.


 
woran kann das dann liegen?? extrem is es wenn er schläft oder es schneit


----------



## DarkMo (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Schatten kannst du abstellen, indem du im Grafikmenü die Schatten auf Mittel stellst. Diese Option wird erst anwendbar, wenn du auf deinem eigenen Grundstück bist.


oha! mal probieren 

edit: funzte tadellos.


----------



## Deeron (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Anlass des ganzen ist die Einstellung des Supports für die SIMS 2 (und wahrscheinlich wieder mal Imageaufbesserung). Da erwartest Du noch eine angepasste Version?
> Ist sozusagen ein Trostplaster für all die Käufer gewesen, die immer noch SIMS 2 spielen. Das die Gratisversion jetzt für alle zu haben ist, ist EA erst jetzt eingefallen, vorher sollte sie nur für Besitzer der Orginalversion erhältlich sein.
> 
> Für alle, die Probleme mit der Auflösung haben; es reicht 2 Dateien zu editieren:
> ...


 
Hättest du meine letzten Beiträge gelesen, hättest du gewusst, dass ich das alles schon gemacht habe. Genauso wie ich AA über CCC aktiviert habe. Dennoch sieht das Spiel aus wie Minecraft mit hübscheren Charakteren. Und frag mich jetzt nicht, woran das noch liegen kann.


----------



## -Ultima- (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Hab mir gleich mal 3 Accounts gemacht.

2 davon landen auf Ebay 

EDIT: Schon jemand gespielt? Ruckelt das Spiel immer noch so wie vor 10 Jahren?


----------



## Bastian90 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



-Ultima- schrieb:


> Hab mir gleich mal 3 Accounts gemacht.
> 
> 2 davon landen auf Ebay



Have Fun wenn se dich Kaschen ^^. 

Ich hab das Spiel auch Gezogen und es gefällt mir eigentlich... Spiele meistens nur Ego-Shooter aber Sims 2 is ganz chillig


----------



## DarkMo (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

nachdem es heut den ganzen tag plötzlich wieder nur rumgezickt hat (instant freeze) wollt ichs mal von xp aus starten - fragt er aber nachm key >< wär ja auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## Flexsist (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> nachdem es heut den ganzen tag plötzlich wieder nur rumgezickt  hat (instant freeze) wollt ichs mal von xp aus starten - fragt er aber  nachm key >< wär ja auch zu schön gewesen


Wie schon erwähnt habe ich einen neuen Key bekommen aus dem EA Live Chat.
Als ich neulich dann mal meine Mails gecheckt habe, habe ich gesehen das sie mir noch zwei Key's geschickt haben.  Warum auch immer.

Was mich aber verwirrt ist, dass sie mich in den Mail's beim Vornamen ansprechen (was noch okay ist) aber danach meine alte Email-Adresse steht. Aber an die aktuelle Email verschickt. 

MfG


----------



## hollymollyman (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Perfekt! THX!


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Top ! 
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## machine4 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ich glaub ja nicht, dass ich es jemals Spielen werde, ist aber mal aktiviert


----------



## Dellio (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

sogar ich spiels mittlerweile  schöne abwechslung

gibt es eigentlich die möglichkeit statt einen kern auf 4 kerne zu schalten??


----------



## -Ultima- (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

@Dellio CPU-Control

Hatte bei CitiesXL halbwegs funktioniert.


----------



## Dellio (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

gibts da nicht was über origin spiel-eigentschaften?


----------



## drlecter1 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Hallo Weezer,

habe eine Frage zu deiner Aussage:



Weezer schrieb:


> Alles was ihr braucht ist ein Origin Account. Ihr loggt euch ganz normal ein, drückt oben links auf "Origin" dann auf "Produkt Code einlösen..." und in das Feld gebt ihr folgendes ein:


 
Ich habe einen Account bei Origin, bin auch eingeloggt. Wenn ich auf "Origin" klicke dann seh ich nur die Startseite, ich kann nirgendwo "Produkt Code einlösen" sehen. Muss dazu die Origin Software installiert sein? Davon steht allerdings in deinem Zitat nichts...

Gruß, Dr. Lecter


----------



## Flexsist (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> Ich habe einen Account bei Origin, bin auch eingeloggt. Wenn ich auf  "Origin" klicke dann seh ich nur die Startseite, ich kann nirgendwo  "Produkt Code einlösen" sehen. Muss dazu die Origin Software installiert  sein? Davon steht allerdings in deinem Zitat nichts...
> 
> Gruß, Dr. Lecter


In *Origin* oben auf _Origin_ klicken (neben dem klein Icon) -> _Produktcode einlösen..._

Oder wenn du im Browser bei Origin eingelogt bist: _Mein Konto *klicken*-> Produktcode einlösen_

MfG


----------



## drlecter1 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Bin im Browser eingeloggt, unter "Mein Konto" sehe ich nicht Produktcode einlösen, das sehe ich unter "Mein Konto", "Bestellverlauf", wenn ich dann Produktcode einlösen klicke kommt...... nichts. alles grau


----------



## drlecter1 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Hat sich erledigt. Liegt am Chrome Browser. Mit Internet Explorer bekomm ich es angezeigt. Scheiss integriertes Flash


----------



## Flexsist (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ja Chrome ist echt Mist, ich hatte damit auch nur Probleme bei PW Angelegenheiten. Nimm in Zukunft lieber Firefox, ist der deutlich bessere Browser.

MfG


----------



## drlecter1 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Die Origin Software muss aber nichts desto trotz heruntergeladen und installiert werden damit ich die Vollversion von SIMS 2 herunterladen kann? Danke


----------



## Flexsist (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> Die Origin Software muss aber nichts desto trotz heruntergeladen und  installiert werden damit ich die Vollversion von SIMS 2 herunterladen  kann? Danke


Korrekt - nachdem du es aber runtergeladen hast kannst du _SIMS 2_ auch ohne _Origin_ starten. Vergiss aber nicht das 7.13MB kleine Update für _SIMS 2 über Origin zu laden - Rechts Klick auf das Spiel -> nach Update suchen

_MfG


----------



## Crush182 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ich habe gerade mal ein bisschen rumprobiert und bin dann über 3 verschiedene Foren zu einer Lösung gekommen,
was die Grafikeinstellungen angeht.
(Das Spiel sah trotz "hoch" nicht so aus, wie ich es in Erinnerung hatte. -Der Fluß in Veronaville war z.B. einfach nur blau.)

Das Original findet ihr hier: Mod The Sims - Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 7850 2GB (Post Nr. 8)

Ich habe eine "AMD HD 7950" und werde das Ganze mal zur Veranschaulichung in deutsch durchgehen:

Es werden die Dateien: "Video Cards.sgr" und "Graphics Rules.sgr" bearbeitet (Sicherheitskopien machen  ).
Zu finden sind diese in folgendem Verzeichnis: X:\.....\(evtl. Origin)\The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection\Fun with Pets\SP9\TSData\Res\Config

Zuerst die "Video Cards.sgr" mit dem Editor öffnen.
Dann ans Ende der AMD/ATI oder Nvidia Liste gehen und zwei Dinge eintragen.
 -Beides zu finden über: -->Rechtsklick auf den Destkop --> Bildschirmauflösung --> Erweiterte Einstellungen --> Reiter=Grafikkarte.

Es wird der Code vom "Chiptyp" benötigt = der Wert in Klammern (Bei mir ist es dieser: 0x679A)
Und die "Zeichenfolge": z.B.: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series

Hier ein Bsp. wie es eingetragen werden muss:


Spoiler



.........
card 0x4158 "Mach 32"  (<--- Dies ist der letzte vorhandene Eintrag)

card 0x679A "AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series"  (<--- Das habe ich hinzugefügt -mit " )
end


Jetzt den Editor schließen und speichern.

Evtl. muss die Datei dann schreibgeschützt gesetzt werden -als ich das nicht gemacht habe, wurde im Spiel alles wieder zurück gesetzt.


Als nächstes ist die "Graphics Rules.sgr" an der Reihe:
Die Datei wieder mit dem Editor öffnen.
Dann, wenn eine AMD Karte verbaut ist, folgenden Eintrag suchen (Suchen= Strg+F): 7?00
-Ja, mit Fragezeichen .
(Nach was bei einer Nvidia gesucht werden muss, weiß ich leider nicht.)

Dann sollte folgendes zu lesen sein:


Spoiler



if (match("${cardName}", "*Radeon?VE*") *or match("${cardName}", "*7?00*")* or match("${cardName}", "*R100*")



Der unterstrichene/fette Teil muss entfernt werden.
Dann sieht es so aus:


Spoiler



if (match("${cardName}", "*Radeon?VE*") or match("${cardName}", "*R100*")



Und das war alles.
Den Editor schließen und speichern.
Evtl. auch diese Datei als schreibgeschützt setzen 

Ich hoffe es funktioniert auch bei euch 


Edit: Das hier könnte auch funktionieren, wenn das Spiel z.B. meint es sei keine Grafikkarte installiert o.ä. -einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. Juli 2014)

Kommt ihr euch auch so erschlagen vor, wenn ihr das erste Mal das Spiel startet. Erstellt man sein eigene Nachbarschaft mit Geschäftsviertel usw., sitzt man schon über 10h bevor das eigentliche Spiel losgeht. Gibt es im Netz ein Tutorial wie man ins Spiel findet? Das integrierte Tutorial war jetzt nicht so der Hammer.


----------



## DarkMo (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

hehehe, das dacht ich mir auch so xD hier was erstellen, dort was hinzufügen - das hat sich gezogen. aber wenns losgeht, gehts los.

hmm, grundlegendes (meine freundin kann das sicher besser):
- such dir direkt mal nen job:
da kommt son briefträger in gelb und schmeisst täglich nen zeitung vor die tür -> anklicken, job suchen, einen auswählen. ggf auch mal nen tag warten, sind immer andere job angebote drin. glaube pro tag gibts 3. weiterhin kannste das kreuzworträtsel lösen -> gibt logik-punkte.

- diese punkte skillen:
gibt für das verschiedenste zeug skillpunkte. wie gesagt logik ist eines zum bsp. kann man auch durch schachspielen (ein schachbrett kaufen) zum bsp trainieren. oder die dusche reparieren -> mechhanik. vorm spiegel reden üben -> charisma. wohnung sauber halten -> sauberkeit... wozu die ganze skillerei? nuja, beim kochen gibts immer mehr rezepte (die dann eventuell auch besser sättigen? kA ^^). und! um im job vorranzukommen, braucht man gewisse skills. ärtzin war zum bsp viel sauberkeit, bissl logik... nen politiker wäre wohl eher charisma hauptsächlich... was du da brauchst, kannste alles im spiel nachsehen. hast doch deinen grünen zufriedenheitsbalken unten am menü. und da ist so ein "sim-diamant" symbol ganz oben (sieht so aus, wie das ding, was über dem ausgewählten sim schwebt). und da gibts als 3. drunter eine schreibtisch symbol. da siehst du alles zu deinem job. gibt auch überall popups (einfach mit der maus drüber bleiben).

- freunde finden:
wenn du in ein haus einziehst (glaube mit 20.000 fängst du an), kommen erstmal die nachbarn vorbei. gleich mal mit denen bekannt machen (ein anklicken, begrüßen->alle) und bissl schwätzen lassen. das mit der zeit ausbauen, weil irgendwann brauchst du freunde, um im job vorranzukommen und dickere moneten zu kassieren ^^ einfach per telefon anrufen->sim und dann plaudern oder einladen und bissl den tag verbringen oder oder.

- sicherheit!
bau dir eine alarmanlage und nen rauchmelder ein! die gibts beide bei äääh... aussattungsmenü jedenfalls (das mit dem sessel). und dort auf elektrogeräte *glaub* erstmal, das "nach funktion sortieren" wählen, dann "elektrogeräte" (sone fernbedienung) und hier dann auf alles (das unendlich symbol, die "umgekipte 8" ^^). gleich das 2. ist der rauchmelder (den überm herd anbringen) und schräg drunter ist die alarmanlage (neben der tür anbringen). ging mir so, dass die meinen ersten tollen bequemen sessel gemopst haben *tz* und den teuren stuhl gleich mit -.-

- ansonsten... wünsche erfüllen ^^
das bringt dir punkte, für die kannst du dir zum bsp einen "lebenstrank-spender" kaufen (~30k punkte davon). damit verjüngst du deinen sim um 3 tage oder so. geht 5 mal, wenn ich mich recht erinner.

das wäre so das erste, was mir einfiel >< hoffe es nutzt schon was


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. Juli 2014)

Danke. Ich habe bis dahin nur die PS2 Version gespielt. Wenn ich einen eigenen Sim erstellen will, muss ich zwangsläufig eine neue Nachbarschaft erstellen oder kann ich eine bestehende Familie einfach aus ihrem Eigenheim werfen? Bei der PS2 Version ging das.


----------



## DarkMo (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

man kann mit vorhandenen familien spielen, die kann man sicher auch ausziehen lassen oder einfach die familie löschen. hab mich damit noch ned so beschäftigt ^^ bin grad dabei, in den paar minuten zwischen dem gelerne *ächtz* dieses 16k teure häuschen heimisch einzurichten ^^


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. Juli 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> man kann mit vorhandenen familien spielen, die kann man sicher auch ausziehen lassen oder einfach die familie löschen. hab mich damit noch ned so beschäftigt ^^ bin grad dabei, in den paar minuten zwischen dem gelerne *ächtz* dieses 16k teure häuschen heimisch einzurichten ^^



Vielen Dank. Ich probiere es morgen mal aus.


----------



## e4syyy (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Wo bleiben die EA Hater und boykottierer?! Kaum gibt es was für Lau ist EA wieder angesagt hier im Forum?!  Heuchler. 

Beim nächsten DLC darf dann wieder abzocke gerufen werden.


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



> Wo bleiben die EA Hater und boykottierer?! Kaum gibt es was für Lau ist EA wieder angesagt hier im Forum?!  Heuchler.
> 
> Beim nächsten DLC darf dann wieder abzocke gerufen werden.



Einige findest du hier


----------



## SpeCnaZ (29. Juli 2014)

"Ich werde mir nie wieder was von EA kaufen, das ist aber geschenkt"


----------



## e4syyy (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Einige findest du hier


 
Puh danke! Hab mir schon ernsthaft sorgen gemacht.


----------



## PF81 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Mal was anderes. Kann ich das Spiel auf meinem Account runterladen und dann den Ordner kopieren, und ihn auf dem Laptop mit anderem Accountinhaber kopieren? Also, meiner Frau habe ich einen Account für das Spiel gemacht. Will es aber über meinen Rechner runterladen und dann nur bei ihr reinkopieren. Geht das? Lizenzen habe wir ja dann beide, nur die Frage ob die nochmal geprüft wird beim Start oder schon fest im Spielordner irgendwo "verwurzelt" ist.


----------



## Bastian90 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

Ja kannst du, ich wollte es auch nicht 2x Runterladen also von dem einen Rechner auf den anderen Kopiert


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Juli 2014)

Hat hier nicht irgendjemand erwähnt, dass Sims 2 auch ohne Origin läuft? Wie starte ich das Spiel? Eine .exe - Anwendung habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## DarkMo (1. August 2014)

*AW: *ABGELAUFEN* So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

...\The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection\Fun with Pets\SP9\TSBin\Sims2EP9.exe
brauchst wie gesagt nichma origin starten dazu  mach zu dem teil ne verknüpfung und du kannst noch irgendwelche parameter anhängen:
"...\The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection\Fun with Pets\SP9\TSBin\Sims2EP9.exe" -w -r1920x1080
-> bspw fenstermodus (windowed) und auflösung full hd (resolution). gibt glaube auch noch ne ganze reihe weiterer parameter.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. August 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## addicTix (3. August 2014)

*AW: *ABGELAUFEN* So könnt ihr gratis Die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection erhalten*

*hat sich erledigt*


----------

